# The top 10 self delusions of an INTJ



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Alouette80829 (Dec 24, 2014)

I know an INTJ who also has Schizoid Personality Disorder. He simply won't admit he's wrong, and when proven wrong, he drops off the radar and goes away and licks his wounds somewhere. He told me that Putin couldn't even get into the KGB. I told him that he is wrong...the wrong thing to say to such a person that he is wrong, oh what abject unfairness to tell this know it all he's wrong...and that Putin retired as a colonel in the KGB and was the bureau chief in a large Russian city. He disappeared for at least a month. Then he said Trump supports the LGBT community. Once again I proved him wrong by sending him links showing Trump does not support the LGBT community. So he has disappeared yet again. But now there is no coming back, he's a jerk and he's gone from my life forever. As an ENFJ it's hard for me to imagine how it is to live as an INTJ, and to have such a closed mind and such insecurities that they can't admit they're wrong, and I see no reason to keep kissing his you know what and trying to talk about something that the poor baby is interested in, so I could at least get a human response from him. Done pampering his insanity.


----------



## Acala (Jul 21, 2015)

double post


----------



## Acala (Jul 21, 2015)

Alouette80829 said:


> I know an INTJ who also has Schizoid Personality Disorder. He simply won't admit he's wrong, and when proven wrong, he drops off the radar and goes away and licks his wounds somewhere. He told me that Putin couldn't even get into the KGB. I told him that he is wrong...the wrong thing to say to such a person that he is wrong, oh what abject unfairness to tell this know it all he's wrong...and that Putin retired as a colonel in the KGB and was the bureau chief in a large Russian city. He disappeared for at least a month. Then he said Trump supports the LGBT community. Once again I proved him wrong by sending him links showing Trump does not support the LGBT community. So he has disappeared yet again. But now there is no coming back, he's a jerk and he's gone from my life forever. As an ENFJ it's hard for me to imagine how it is to live as an INTJ, and to have such a closed mind and such insecurities that they can't admit they're wrong, and I see no reason to keep kissing his you know what and trying to talk about something that the poor baby is interested in, so I could at least get a human response from him. Done pampering his insanity.


INTJs, at least the mature and healthy ones, are actually very open to being corrected. Here's why: INTJs spend an enormous amount of time and energy constructing an internal conceptual model of the world. They strive to make this model rational, internally consistent, evidence-based and most of all CORRECT. But that means that the model must be open to modification in the face of new evidence. And for most INTJs it is exactly that. Of course they won't change their model just because somebody says so. It requires evidence or a compelling rational basis. But with sufficient evidence, an INTJ will turn on a dime and announce the change of view without embarrassment. In fact, it is a point of honor for an INTJ to sacrifice their own ego in the search for truth. The correctness of the INTJ's model matters more to them than their reputation for being right, although they enjoy being right. It is the fruit of their hard internal work.

Yes, INTJs DO think they are always right. Not because they ARE always right in any objective sense, but because if they thought for a second that their carefully constructed internal model was wrong in some way, they would fix it. So for an INTJ to think they are wrong for any longer than it takes to correct their model is an impossibility for the type. However, an INTJ will only think they are right in areas they have focused on. They will freely admit that they don't know anything about "X".


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Getting stuck in Ni - Fi loops, with Se inferior can manifest in having delusional beliefs. Celebrity types even mentions this on their INTJ page. 

INTJs Repress their Extroverted Sensing function, which means they may lose touch with factual realities and fail to adapt their opinions accordingly.


----------

